# collezionatore



## lafragola5

Ciao a tutti,
un dubbio: si può usare il termine collezionatore (anche nella sua variante femminile "collezionatrice") come sinonimo di collezionista?
Grazie!


----------



## redhairedgirl

Ciao, lafragola5,
personalmente, non l'ho mai sentito.
Sul Corriere della Sera dicono di no, e anche la Treccani! Serve per forza un sinonimo o vuoi rendere l'idea del femminile?
RHG


----------



## lafragola5

Grazie! Mi interessava rendere l'idea del femminile...


----------



## ohbice

Un'collezionista ;-)


----------



## quasi.stellar

ohbice said:


> Un'collezionista ;-)


ahahaha


----------



## Pugnator

collezionatore è assolutamente corretto ed usato, pur se in forma molto minore di collezionista. Però essendo un francesismo sarebbe consigliato evitarlo, pur se non è assolutamente una parola volgare/colloquiale od erronea.


----------



## ohbice

_Collezionatore _è usato. _Collezionatore _è corretto? Sulla base di cosa lo affermi? Nei dizionari di lingua italiana sembra proprio che non ci sia...
Non che io abbia pregiudizi nei confronti di quella parola, però non mi sembra nemmeno così necessario usarla visto che _collezionista _esiste


----------



## Pugnator

Lo affermo in quanto è usato da secoli (Pur se importato dal francese) e rispetta le regole grammaticali per la formazione del nomen agentis. Per quanto riguarda l'assenza nei vocabolari è normale, in quanto diventato poco comune pur se sempre usato dopo la fine dell'800 però è riscontrabile anche in testi scientifici come enciclopedie ed altro. Per quanto riguarda l'utilità vorrei far notare che si sono vari sinonimi per moltissime parole. Pur se io sconsiglierei l'uso di questa parola in quanto forestierismo inutile(Parola che è inutile ed è un forestierismo ma sempre corretta).


----------



## ohbice

Sì pugnator, che i sinonimi siano utili d'accordo, ma io parlavo di necessità. Se tu credi che _collezionatore_, oltre che utile, sia anche necessario, pugna pure per lui con tutto te stesso. Io, che disdegno la pugna, non solleverò un dito per farti desistere


----------



## Pugnator

ohbice said:


> Sì pugnator, che i sinonimi siano utili d'accordo, ma io parlavo di necessità. Se tu credi che _collezionatore_, oltre che utile, sia anche necessario, pugna pure per lui con tutto te stesso. Io, che disdegno la pugna, non solleverò un dito per farti desistere


Non penso che sia sia strettamente necessario, infatti ne ho sconsigliato l'utilizzo anche perché è un francesismo di lusso. L'utente che ha fatto la domanda ha chiesto se si poteva usare ed io ho risposto di si pur se è sconsigliato


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Pugnator 

Indipendentemente dal fatto che nemmeno io ho mai sentito il termine "collezionatore" e nemmeno riesco a trovarlo nei dizionari storici, forse, nella fattispecie, a me verrebbe più facile individuare il nomen agentis corretto in "collettore" (non "collezionatore"), da _collĭgĕre_ o, se preferisci da collectŏr.  
Ad ogni buon conto, anche il suffisso "-_ista_" forma nomina agentis (secondo la grammatica italiana): giornale: giornalista; collezione: collezionista; etc.


----------



## ohbice

lafragola5 said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> un dubbio: si può usare il termine collezionatore (anche nella sua variante femminile "collezionatrice") come sinonimo di collezionista?
> Grazie!


Ciao, sembra che qualcuno, in qualche occasione, l'abbia usato, storpiando il francese. In italiano nessun vocabolario lo registra, nemmeno come voce storica, e quindi se lo usi in un contesto informale dubito che possano sorgere problemi. Ma se lo usi in un contesto formale, e a maggior ragione se lo scrivi, a mio modesto parere commetti un errore.
Ciao
p


----------



## Pugnator

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Pugnator
> 
> Indipendentemente dal fatto che nemmeno io ho mai sentito il termine "collezionatore" e nemmeno riesco a trovarlo nei dizionari storici, forse, nella fattispecie, a me verrebbe più facile individuare il nomen agentis corretto in "collettore" (non "collezionatore"), da _collĭgĕre_ o, se preferisci da collectŏr.
> Ad ogni buon conto, anche il suffisso "-_ista_" forma nomina agentis (secondo la grammatica italiana): giornale: giornalista; collezione: collezionista; etc.


Non sto negando la correttezza di "Collezionista"  ma anzi, sto appunto dicendo che collezionatore è un francesismo e quindi andrebbe preferito collezionista. Ma tutto ciò non toglie che collezionatore per i motivi sopracitati è corretto.

Piccola precisazione sulla storia di "collezionatore". "Collezionatore" è un termine nato verso la fine dell'800 basato sul francese collectionneur . Per via della sua diffusione e della sua antichità è corretto, pur se è preferibile usare "collezionista" in quanto collezionatore è un forestierismo (Francesismo per la precisione come sopradetto ) di lusso.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Pugnator  

Credo di capire il tuo punto di vista, ma se fosse corretto, benché francesismo, un dizionario, almeno uno, anche storico, lo contemplerebbe, a mio avviso.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Anja.Ann said:


> ma se fosse corretto, benché francesismo, un dizionario, almeno uno, anche storico, lo contemplerebbe


Infatti.


----------



## bearded

Anja.Ann said:


> a me verrebbe più facile individuare il nomen agentis corretto in "collettore" (non "collezionatore"), da _collĭgĕre_ o, se preferisci da collectŏr.


Da un punto di vista puramente linguistico , sarei d'accordo con te.  Però ormai la parola ''collettore'' è cristallizzata semanticamente in ambito tecnico (idraulico/elettrico/...) e difficilmente applicabile alle persone.
_Un collettore di francobolli _farebbe ridere, mentre _un collezionatore di francobolli _- per quanto brutto e francesizzante - è comprensibile.
Se poi la finalità è quella di evidenziare il femminile, si avrebbe il mostriciattolo della _collettrice..._


----------



## ohbice

E io, dopo avere trovato (o meglio non trovato) la definizione di "formulaico" solo grazie a Mary, rivaluto _collezionatore_. Non sempre i dizionari dicono tutto.

Ps: Chi è interessato può trovare la "definizione" di _formulaico _qui: targeting formulaic language in second language teaching


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, BM 



bearded man said:


> Da un punto di vista puramente linguistico , sarei d'accordo con te.



E, di fatto, la mia voleva esclusivamente essere una puntualizzazione linguistica in merito ad un eventuale nomen agentis forse più adeguato rispetto a "collezionatore".



> Però ormai la parola ''collettore'' è cristallizzata semanticamente in ambito tecnico (idraulico/elettrico/...) e difficilmente applicabile alle persone.



Infatti, non non ne ho proposto l'uso al posto di "collezionista", anche se da un punto di vista letterario, benché arcaico, il termine "collettore" è riportato dal Treccani tra i sinonimi di collezionista.



> _Un collettore di francobolli _farebbe ridere, mentre _un collezionatore di francobolli ..._



... farebbe piangere 
(Chiedo scusa, non ho resistito) 



> ...per quanto brutto e francesizzante - è comprensibile. Se poi la finalità è quella di evidenziare il femminile, si avrebbe il mostriciattolo della _collettrice..._



Perché usare "collettrice"? Nessuno ha proposto "collettore" per il maschile né, tanto meno, "collettrice" per il femminile.
Personalmente continuerei ad usare "collezionista".


----------



## bearded

Anja.Ann said:


> Nessuno ha proposto "collettore" per il maschile


Mi sembrava....
Grazie comunque della simpatica risposta.
Ciao.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, BM  e Buon Natale a te e a tutti gli amici del forum SI


----------



## bearded

Anche da parte mia tanti auguri a tutti, fin d'ora.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Pugnator said:


> Per quanto riguarda l'utilità vorrei far notare che si sono vari sinonimi per moltissime parole. Pur se io sconsiglierei l'uso di questa parola in quanto forestierismo inutile(Parola che è inutile ed è un forestierismo ma sempre corretta).


Caro Pugnator
devo dire che districarsi nei labirinti delle tue concessive, per capire davvero il tuo pensiero, è alquanto arduo 

Però qui mi corre l'obbligo di una precisazione. Ci sono vari sinonimi per moltissime parole, è vero. Ma se si analizza bene, ci sono sempre sfumature di significato che aiutano a capire la differenza (non si tratta infatti di "omonimi"). Fatto questo fondamentale per chi scrive.
Usare il sinonimo giusto per rendere una certa idea è, direi, imprescindibile.
Ora quale sarebbe qui la differenza di significato?


E, per lafragola, cosa indicherebbe questo sinonimo di differente?


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

È difficile, per non dire impossibile, distinguere tra francesismo e derivato regolare per quanto riguarda _collezionatore_. È d'altra parte una questione di secondaria importanza di fronte al fatto che non si tratta di una parola in uso, essendosi imposto in sua vece _collezionista_. A completamento di questo semplice fatto è necessario ricordare che, nella formazione delle parole, esiste il cosiddetto blocco, ossia il principio secondo il quale una parola entra nell'uso soltanto se non esiste già un'altra parola che ne occupa il posto. Spesso accade che la parola bloccata sia derivata regolarmente: si confronti a tale riguardo *_rubatore_ con _ladro_.


----------



## quasi.stellar

E va bene. 
Accolgo la precisazione di Paolo come definitiva (sempre che in una lingua ci sia mai qualcosa di definitivo) visto che raccoglie l'opinione di quasi tutti, per dire la mia.

Ho il vago sospetto che la terminazione in *-tore*, -sore sia derivata da agere, e quindi dia un senso di azione, qualcosa di fatto in concreto, magari con le mani, o che comunque consiste in un oggetto o che produce un oggetto, come muratore, pittore, scultore, attore ecc. Indicherebbe qualcuno che agisce e "fabbrica" qualcosa o comunque compie azioni che si vedono o che si possono toccare. Questo molto in generale.
-tóre

Mentre il suffisso *-ista* viene dal greco -istes e indica una costruzione più affettiva, un senso di partecipazione e di messa in gioco di se stessi, o dove si pone in campo un aspetto più intellettuale e di studio o allenamento, come artista, culturista, discesista, trapezista e chennesò altro. Con un senso di 'amante di una certa cosa' e perciò qualcuno che svolge un'attività prima di tutto come "dilettante" (in senso proprio) e solo poi come profession*ista*.
-ISTA E -ISTICO

Detto questo (ma ovviamente sensazione mia) mi verrebbe più naturale affiancare *collezionatore* a *raccoglitore*, ossia con riferimento sia un oggetto preciso nel quale viene riposta la collezione. Dando per scontato che la forma contratta "collettore" riguarda collezioni di acque, pulite o meno pulite, in senso meccanico.
Sia anche, com'è normale, per dire "raccoglitore di cotone", ad esempio, e "collezionatore" potrebbe definire un "raccoglitore con metodo". Il termine è scarsissimamente usato, come si capisce da sopra, ma almeno gli abbiamo dato una veste e un'identità.

Mentre *collezionista* si riferisce a una persona, che per diletto o per mania, raccoglie innumerevoli campioni degli oggetti di suo interesse.

E con questo credo di aver dato il differente senso che sopra si chiedeva.

(E anche da parte mia buon Natale a tutti)


----------



## Pugnator

Paolo Yogurt said:


> È difficile, per non dire impossibile, distinguere tra francesismo e derivato regolare per quanto riguarda _collezionatore_.


No, è facile. "Collezionatore" esiste solamente dall'800, infatti è impossibile trovare qualsiasi risultato prima di questa data. (Come si appura anche da google libri ) mentre "collezionista" su Google libri ha come risultato più antico il 1489 e probabilmente la parola esiste da prima. 


quasi.stellar said:


> E con questo credo di aver dato il differente senso che sopra si chiedeva.


Ma noi non possiamo inventarci l'uso,  infatti Collezionatore è usato interamente col significato di collezionista. In più non è richiesto un diverso senso nei sinonimi, infatti una parola che ha completamente egual senso rispetto ad un'altra è definita "sinonimo perfetto" . (I sinonimi perfetti sono abbastanza rari)


----------



## ohbice

Vai pugnator, ti appoggio anche a Natale


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

Pugnator said:


> No, è facile. "Collezionatore" esiste solamente dall'800, infatti è impossibile trovare qualsiasi risultato prima di questa data. (Come si appura anche da google libri ) mentre "collezionista" su Google libri ha come risultato più antico il 1489 e probabilmente la parola esiste da prima.


È difficile distinguere tra derivazione sincronica e prestito, ripeto, in specie in usi recenti e recentissimi, perché _collezionatore_ risulta ben formato secondo le regole di derivazione italiane. Un bambino, poniamo, che inventasse la parola e l'usasse col significato precipuo di _collezionista_, non avendo contezza dell'esistenza di quest'ultimo vocabolo, non adopererebbe affatto un forestierismo, giacché non possiamo pretendere che egli abbia un'ampia conoscenza del lessico ma possiamo prevedere ch'egli, da parlante, padroneggi le regole della sua lingua madre.


----------



## Pugnator

Paolo Yogurt said:


> È difficile distinguere tra derivazione sincronica e prestito, ripeto, in specie in usi recenti e recentissimi, perché _collezionatore_ risulta ben formato secondo le regole di derivazione italiane. Un bambino, poniamo, che inventasse la parola e l'usasse col significato precipuo di _collezionista_, non avendo contezza dell'esistenza di quest'ultimo vocabolo, non adopererebbe affatto un forestierismo, giacché non possiamo pretendere che egli abbia un'ampia conoscenza del lessico ma possiamo prevedere ch'egli, da parlante, padroneggi le regole della sua lingua madre.


Non sono d'accordo.  La parola è nata in un periodo dove abbondavano i francesismi ed è la perfetta italianizzazione del termine francese corrispondente. Ricordo inoltre che collezionista non deriva da collezionare, ma direttamente da collezione(Come collezionare tra l'altro).


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

Pugnator said:


> Non sono d'accordo.  La parola è nata in un periodo dove abbondavano i francesismi ed è la perfetta italianizzazione del termine francese corrispondente. Ricordo inoltre che collezionista non deriva da collezionare, ma direttamente da collezione(Come collezionare tra l'altro).


In realtà non si tratta di essere o no d'accordo, perché ciò che ho affermato sopra è un banalissimo fatto.

Non ho mai affermato che _collezionista_ derivi da _collezionare_ (che senso avrebbe? _collezionare_ è un verbo denominale, derivato secondo il processo detto di retroformazione da _collezione_!): è evidente a chiunque che _collezionista_ è un derivato diretto di _collezione_.

Ciò che mi preme (ri)sottolineare è che l'origine di _collezionatore_, nomen agentis deverbale da _collezionare_, è, all'atto pratico, indistinguibile, perché esso è un derivato ben formato, che non presenta alcun segno esotico, come potrebbe essere un ipotetico *_collezionóre_, da _collectionneur_. Tant'è vero che il debito francese è individuabile solo esaminando la storia della cultura, non certo attraverso l'analisi linguistica: il De Mauro infatti non stabilisce una diretta derivazione di _collezionare_ da _collectionner_, ma rimanda semplicemente a un confronto ("cfr.") con il verbo francese.


----------



## francisgranada

Paolo Yogurt said:


> ... Un bambino, poniamo, che inventasse la parola e l'usasse col significato precipuo di _collezionista_, non avendo contezza dell'esistenza di quest'ultimo vocabolo, ...


 Non solo un bambino ... Da non madrelingua, riesco ad immaginare anche me stesso di usare spontaneamente la parola _collezionatore, _senza provocare una "protesta" da parte dei madrelingua italiani. Anzi, ho la sensazione che ai madrelingua  neanche sembrerebbe strana o "anomala" questa  parola, nonostante l'esistenza del termine _collezionista_. Ma non ho mai provato, quindi posso anche sbagliarmi ... 





> Tant'è vero che il debito francese è individuabile solo esaminando la storia della cultura, non certo attraverso l'analisi linguistica: ...


Anche questo aspetto fa parte della linguistica/storia della lingua ... Nelle lingue romanze, in generale, ci sono centinaia di parole provenienti da altre lingue romanze (o formate sul modello delle parole ormai usate in esse), vista la storia  comune.  (P.e. le parole perfettamente italiane come _compleanno, complimento, regalo_ ... sono di origine spagnola, anche se "a prima vista" questo non è assolutamente evidente). Tutto sommato, secondo me, in questo caso non è importante se si tratta di un francesismo (calco del francese _collectionneur_) o no. Quello che importa è il proprio uso pratico (che io non sono in grado di giudicare).

P.S. Per alleggerire un po' il discorso verso la fine dell'anno, ecco un esempio per l'uso del suffisso _-tore_ (forse un po' bizzarro, ma funzionante ...):
Tanti anni fa, non conoscendo il giusto termine, mi è capitato di chiedere un _infiammatore_  dal mio amico bolognese. Lui, senza esitare, automaticamente mi ha passato il suo _accendino_. Da allora  tra di noi l'accendino lo chiamiamo _infiammatore_. Morale della favola: non ci sono delle _regole assolute_ che prescrivino come un oggetto (o persona, nel caso di _collezionatore_) deve chiamarsi ...  

Buon anno a tutti!


----------



## ohbice

Ciao francis, spero che il tuo aneddoto non infiammi di nuovo la discussione ;-)
Al di là della battuta scherzosa, ricambio con calore gli auguri.


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

francisgranada said:


> Non solo un bambino ... Da non madrelingua, riesco ad immaginare anche me stesso di usare spontaneamente la parola _collezionatore, _senza provocare una "protesta" da parte dei madrelingua italiani. Anzi, ho la sensazione che ai madrelingua  neanche sembrerebbe strana o "anomala" questa  parola, nonostante l'esistenza del termine _collezionista_.


Ha ragione: anche uno straniero che sta imparando la lingua segue il procedimento regolare di formazione delle parole, come farebbe un bambino madrelingua alle prese con le irregolarità della lingua naturale.

Io stesso da bambino inventavo parole sulla base di tale procedimento regolare, non conoscendo la parola in uso non prevedibile sulla base delle normali regole di derivazione. Talvolta può accadere anche che un pargolo (o un non madrelingua) crei una parola perché la sua forma è più trasparente di quella della parola tramandata dalla tradizione. Ad esempio, ricordo di aver coniato un "soffianaso" per "fazzoletto".


----------



## Landslide89

Cercando su Google libri si trovano occorrenze di questa parola..perfino nella Treccani..FIACCHI, Luigi, detto Clasio
Ricercando negli archivi dell'Accademia della Crusca sembrerebbe una parola risalente alla fine dell'800, più precisamente al 1899 se vogliamo dare una data indicativa e potrebbe essere un calco del francese collectionneur o del portoghese colecionador caduto in disuso col tempo...Accademia della Crusca - Quinta Crusca virtuale


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

Landslide89 said:


> Ricercando negli archivi dell'Accademia della Crusca sembrerebbe una parola risalente alla fine dell'800, più precisamente al 1899 se vogliamo dare una data indicativa e potrebbe essere un calco del francese collectionneur o del portoghese colecionador caduto in disuso col tempo...Accademia della Crusca - Quinta Crusca virtuale


Interessante, codesto collegamento, del quale la ringrazio. Forse è opportuno ricopiare qui, almeno in parte, il contenuto della pagina, perché la sua visualizzazione richiede la registrazione, e in più si tratta della fotografia di un manoscritto, che per molti stranieri può essere di non facile decifrazione.


> *Collezionatore* s.m. per Collettore nel senso di Colui che fa una raccolta d’opere o d’altro.


Si tratta di un’annotazione facente parte del materiale preparatorio della (mai completata) quinta impressione del Vocabolario della Crusca.


----------



## Landslide89

Presumibilmente quindi "collezionatore" si può usare ma in un registro di lingua piuttosto ricercato..


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

Ne sono convinto anch'io. Occorre precisare che il "foglio volante" riprodotto qui, così come l'altro foglio che riporta il rimando da _collezionatore_ a _collezionista_, proviene dal materiale che Cesare Donati donò alla Crusca. Lo scrittore raccolse una gran mole di parole consultando _corpora_ trascurati dalla lessicografia tradizionale, perché ritenuti non degni dell'inclusione in un vocabolario di rigida impostazione tradizionale.

I documenti che abbiamo appena citati provengono da un numero del Corriere della Sera del 1899; il secondo foglio, che rimanda da _collezionatore _a _collezionista_, sta a indicare che quest'ultima parola era prevalente nell'uso; d'altra parte, in quest'altro foglio si legge "Collezionista | per Collettore", a indicare che quest'ultimo sostantivo, _collettore_, è la forma tradizionale (si veda il lemmario della quinta impressione del Vocabolario della Crusca: "COLLETTORE. […] Così pure dicesi Colui che fa raccolta di cose dello stesso genere, che però abbiano in sè un qualche particolar pregio; come libri, manoscritti, oggetti d'arte, cose naturali e simili")


----------



## Pugnator

Landslide89 said:


> una parola risalente alla fine dell'800, più precisamente al 1899


Non sono d'accordo. Ad esempio si ritrova in questo testo della prima metà dell'800(1834 per la precisione):
Giornale agrario Lombardo-Veneto e continuazione degli annali universali di Agricoltura di industria e d' arti economiche"collezionatore"&hl=it&sa=X&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q=%22collezionatore%22&f=false
Essendo inoltre il testo un giornale agricolo del Lombardo-veneto e quindi settentrionale è molto probabile una derivazione dal francese.


----------



## Blackman

A mio avviso l'etichetta di liceità nell'uso di un termine è sempre da affibbiare con prudenza. In questo caso specifico io mi sentirei di usare _collezionatore _come sinonimo di collezionista ma con valenza spregiativa. In alternativa, in tutti quei casi dove non si fa collezione in senso stretto: un collezionatore di multe.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Blackman said:


> A mio avviso l'etichetta di liceità nell'uso di un termine è sempre da affibbiare con prudenza. In questo caso specifico io mi sentirei di usare _collezionatore _come sinonimo di collezionista ma con valenza spregiativa. In alternativa, in tutti quei casi dove non si fa collezione in senso stretto: un collezionatore di multe.


quoto al 100%


----------

